#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Προσθήκη ΚΑΔ μη συναφών με τους ΚΑΔ μηχανικού

## EngXanthi

Καλημέρα κε Κολυδά,

Επιθυμώ να προσθέσω στην ατομική μου επιχείρηση (Πολιτικός Μηχανικός) κάποιους ΚΑΔ μη συναφείς με τους ΚΑΔ των υπηρεσιών μηχανικού. Απευθύνθηκα στο λογιστή μου και μου είπε ότι πέρα από το έντυπο για τη μεταβολή των ΚΑΔ θα χρειαστώ βεβαίωση από τον ασφαλιστικό μου φορέα (ΤΣΜΕΔΕ) ότι επιτρέπεται να έχω αυτές τις δραστηριότητες. Σημειωτέον ότι λόγω συμμετοχής μου σε Ο.Ε. έχω ήδη εξασφαλίσει απαλλαγή από τον ΟΑΕΕ.

Μήπως γνωρίζετε να μου πείτε ποια από τις βεβαιώσεις που εκδίδονται ηλεκτρονικά από τον ιστότοπο του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ είναι αυτή που χρειάζομαι;

Οι ΚΑΔ που με ενδιαφέρουν είναι: 70.22.15.05, 70.22.15.08, 70.22.15.10

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για το χρόνο σας.

----------


## accounter

Καλησπέρα , 
αν οι καινουργοι ΚΑΔ έιναι στην αρμοδιοτητα του ΟΑΕΕ , θα πρέπει να πάρεται απαλλαγή για αυτούς τους ΚΑΔ απο τον ΟΑΕΕ και οχι απο το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ .

----------


## EngXanthi

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σας.

----------

